

3 Lessons Learned from Starting a Startup - levistraus2
http://learn.onevest.com/tutorial/4034176100379658126/3-lessons-learned-from-starting-a-startup

======
thomasmaitre
Great article man ! Wish you the best with Coinalytics !

